# FIRST FEEDERS EATEN!!!



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Sup fellas just wanted to share the beginning of the FURY for my baby caribas with yall. I was at petsmart buying some test strips and decided to buy a couple small feeders and nothing was left of them but one head. It took a couple minutes for my p's to even be interested, but each one of my 4 caribas ended up having one and looked like they loved it!!!







here's a pic and a couple new pics of the lil badasses!!!


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

...


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

oops forgot to add pic...


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

...


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

I'll get better pics up asap my girl snatched up her digi cam before she left so I only got a chance to take a couple quick snapshots.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice...next time try silver dollars...you can see the hamburger bite...!


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Nice...next time try silver dollars...you can see the hamburger bite...!


 good sh*t man, nice to hear your guys are gettin mean. 
Hamburgur bites? is that like when they turn sideways and take a chunk out of the silver dollar? makes sence, it was funny watching my reds eating the silver dollar i got for em. He was at least 2 times as big as my reds and they had a bitch of a time taking him down cause he was so thick and big. They would come up behind him and try to get him sideways and take a bite out of him, that was one funny sight.


----------

